# Why so little yuri furry art?



## kobuzero (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello fellow furs!

I was just wondering why it's so impossible to find good yuri art in the furry fandom? Perhaps I'm not looking in the right places? Also, I don't mean dirty art, I would very much like some clean yuri art, but it just seems very hard to find. 

If any of you have any suggestions as to where to find it please let me know


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 21, 2013)

How about saying Clean FxF or female/lesbian art?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 21, 2013)

FA is Bent City so if you just use different search terms you'll find some in no time.


----------



## kobuzero (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, I don't know why I didn't think of those things lol.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 21, 2013)

It's rare? Hmm. Well, I'm not to into FxF unless there's a futa involved so I guess I wouldn't know. You should definitely be able to find something on Pixiv.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2013)

https://e621.net/post?tags=lesbian *[NSFW]*

Jesus Christ. How do you function in real life when there's no one around to hold your hand?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok gonna close the thread now. Don't need the dogpile.


----------

